# before and after



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Me before when I cared about things like having fun hair 









Me now, with my niece and feeling as happy as it gets


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

feministcat said:


> Me before when I cared about things like having fun hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol







i also had differnent colors in my hair, purple looks awesome


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indeed, purple and blue are my favorite hair dying colors too. You look like a really nice and approachable person with a genuine smile btw


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Indeed, purple and blue are my favorite hair dying colors too. You look like a really nice and approachable person with a genuine smile btw


thanks.. you do too, minus the snake.. that might scare me a little







actually i really like the snake.. and your hair.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol! It's my baby, Crash. Shes a royal python ^.^


----------

